# Cute necklace. =D



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I bought this necklace off ebay. o.o
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 4519wt_952
I love it..though it came in a different color then I won. (I won the purple and a dark blue one came.) I can honestly say I'm not upset though for the price. x3 
The seller has more of them I think :3

Oh and a cute sticker decal 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 005wt_1139
I've yet to buy one but I plan to soon. :3


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my god, those are gorgeous. :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really like both of them - you're going to get me into all kinds of trouble. :?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

PJM: But they're not to expensive so go for it D;


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm, purple or aqua?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well like I said, I bought the purple and got dark blue. 
So maybe you'll buy purple and get aqua?
Ha.
I'm sure they'd exchange it but like I said I loved it even though the color was different so I didn't bother.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh wow, those are cute. Don't know which color to bid on though!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Those are so beautiful!!!! And they're are so cheap too! With shipping it's still less than $3, at least in my area


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I just bought this one too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 274wt_1139
The seller has more! =D


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh yeah I saw those-one of my hedgie name ideas is Cherry, for a girl, so I was thinking maybe if I named the hedgehog I will hopefully be getting cherry, I could maybe buy the six pack that you can get, and give some to friends


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw that'd be cute :3


----------

